# Pics of AML K4 (sparky) version.



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Just curious if any of you have pictures of the interior of cab.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Alright, I'll settle for a picture of a left/right front pic of the postwar version of this sparky. Want to see the marker lights.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

ICECLIMBER See this;

*http://www.americanmainline.com/loco-G701.htm*


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Um, I know about the live steam version on pre-order. I have one on pre=order. Thanks. The picture shown is of the "Pre-war" version.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm eating dinner, mine's #1361, forget pre or post...










If you need a closeup, let me know...

Greg


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Serious case of WANT! 

Chas


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Greg, Thanks. That would be post-war. Any chance from a close-up of the inside details of the cab. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Does the drop-coupler on the post-war version stow away like on the real locomotive?


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

This is on eBay now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT










*Accucraft - AML G901-02 1:29th Scale Gauge 1 Pennsylvania K4 Pacific #1339 crafted in Brass* st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } *Out of production Not Available in Stores New in Unopened Box
Absolute Mint* 



*Fully compatible with all #1 gauge/Largescale/G Scale trains and accessories such as USA Trains, Aristo-Craft, LGB, Hartland, MTH, Pola, Marklin, Aster, etc....

Finally, Mainline Brass in 1/29th scale: Run the USA Streamliners and the Aristo-Craft Heavyweights in perfect scale proportion; Stock up on those wonderful 1/29th scale billboard reefers to run a prototypical consist, while saving your brass $$$ to buy more brass locos!
*



*The Prototype: *


st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } *The largest fleet of any passenger locomotive in US railroad history was operated by the Pennsylvania Railroad with 4-6-2 K4s. The first K4, 4-6-2 Pacific, was finished at Juniata, PA in May 1914. By May 1928, a total of 425 K4s were operating on the PRR railroad. Their performance and success were unparalleled.*



*Model Features:*


v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } 
st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } 


AMERICAN MAINLINE (division of Accucraft Trains) is proud to offer this famous K-4 locomotive in 1:29 scale and 45mm gauge. Handcrafted from brass, steel and die-cast metals, this fine scale model features full interior details, Pittman DC gearhead motor, steel gear box, steel driving rods, steel driver wheels and more. 



SPECIFICATIONS


Power


0-24V DC


Minimum Diameter


6.5 ft


Length


37 in. (939.8 mm)


Width


4 1/2 in. (114.3 mm)


Height


6 3/4 in. (176.5 mm)


Weight


18.8 lbs. (8.59 kg) (Accucraft Shipping Carton 31x23x17, 50 lbs, shippers dimensional weight: 63 lb)


Model


G901-02 st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } 
Pennsylvania 4-6-4 K-4 #1339 Pre-War Version










Condition: NEW AND MINT IN UNOPENED ACCUCRAFT SHIPPING CARTON

I should have a used K4 Monday. I have no idea if it is pre-war or post-war (I don't know the difference). It will probably be the same as Greg's and Jim Carter's. Jim has some photos of his here: I think Greg also has some photos on his website.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Jerry


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Double my pleasure. I luv my K's


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks chuckstrains. That detail is pretty sweet.


----------



## Casey Jones (Jan 13, 2010)

K4's are cool!! Nice pic's people!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree with you Casey.

Now, can anyone shed some light on a few questions about the differences in post-war/Pre-war K4s?


Pre-war had slotted "chicken coop" pilots with marker lights on the pilot. No steam/smoke lifters coming off the steam dome, no circular enclosure with pipes running from it on top of the fire-box (sorry, I don't know what that thing was or was used for) The toolbox was below the smoke-box front, I can't think of any other differences off the top of my head, though I am sure there were some.


Post-war had solid pilots with a drop-coupler, no pilot marker lights, the tool box was moved to the right side of the boiler front, (on 1361 post-war engine, a platform was added below the smoke-box door and the head lamp was moved to the Top of the smoke-box in front of the smoke stack and the generator was placed in the position of the headlamp). The circular device was added to the top of the fire-box. A steam/smoke lifter was added to the steam dome.


Now, can anyone explain all these differences and why 1361 had such significant changes? Here is a link to a nice website that has all of the K4s photographed. 

K4 pictures


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

can anyone please post a pic from the rear of the tender showing the marker lights/ladder/coupler of the Post-war K4 #1361 by AML/Accucraft?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Greg, I sure do appreciate that. Helps alot. Does the drop coupler actually swing down and stow away? I see some people have double headed this engine (video above), but the Post-war is out in front. On my K-line 0 gauge k4, the couple can be replaced with a working one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The front coupler does drop and stow as I remember it. The rear coupler is a working knuckle with the cut levers functioning. It mates well enough with a Kadee to leave it as is. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for that info.


----------

